# Canon Shutter Actuation App for Mac



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 22, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14568"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14568">Tweet</a></div>
<b>A Mac app to check shutter actuations


</b>ShutterCount displays the number of shutter actuations (the shutter count) of your Canon EOS digital camera. The shutter count is read directly from a USB-connected camera, and thus provides accurate numbers that are not attainable with simple EXIF-based methods.</p>
<p>With ShutterCount you can easily check whether a newly purchased camera is really new, or check how heavily used a pre-owned item is. And you can save a trip to a Canon Service Center by doing the reading for yourself.</p>
<p>The app provides unlimited readings for an unlimited number of cameras, so you can freely track actual camera usage. Even if you work for a rental house or just lend a camera to a friend.</p>
<p>ShutterCount only displays the shutter count for still photos – video clips recorded are not included in the number. For a separate mirror movement reading (that includes videos) you should consult an authorized Canon Service Center.</p>
<p>Note: for the best compatibility with your camera it is recommended to upgrade the camera’s firmware to the latest available version.</p>
<p>WiFi on the EOS 6D and 70D must be turned off as it blocks the USB port when turned on!</p>
<p><b>Supported cameras:</b></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS-1D X</li>
<li>Canon EOS 5D Mark II</li>
<li>Canon EOS 5D Mark III</li>
<li>Canon EOS 6D</li>
<li>Canon EOS 7D</li>
<li>Canon EOS 60D</li>
<li>Canon EOS 70D</li>
<li>Canon EOS 100D / Rebel SL1</li>
<li>Canon EOS 600D / Rebel T3i / Kiss X5</li>
<li>Canon EOS 650D / Rebel T4i / Kiss X6i</li>
<li>Canon EOS 700D / Rebel T5i</li>
<li>Canon EOS 1100D / Rebel T3 / Kiss X50</li>
</ul>
<p>Please quit all applications that might connect to your camera (e.g. Canon EOS Utility, Capture One, Adobe Photoshop Lightroom) before launching ShutterCount.</p>
<p>The app is $1.99 until the end of October.</p>
<p><a href="https://itunes.apple.com/app/shuttercount/id720123827?ls=1&mt=12"><b>Download through the Mac App Store</b></a><b> | </b><a href="http://www.direstudio.com/shuttercount"><b>Visit the App web site</b></a></p>
<p><b>c</b><b>r</b></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice...


----------



## twam (Oct 22, 2013)

http://www.gphoto.org/ does it for free.

If you need a detailed howto, check out my blog post http://www.twam.info/software/read-out-canon-eos-7d-shuttercount-on-os-x.


----------



## xvnm (Oct 22, 2013)

Free alternative: http://www.astrojargon.net/EOSInfo.aspx


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2013)

twam said:


> http://www.gphoto.org/ does it for free.



When I look at the 1700 cameras that gphoto2 supports, I don't see the 1D X listed... This new app appears to support all recent Canon bodies.

EOSInfo (40D Shutter Count on the Mac) doesn't work for 1-series bodies, either.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 22, 2013)

Is there a similar app for the android platform? Would be useful when looking at a 2nd hard camera!
TIA


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 22, 2013)

for under $2 this app is great ... just bought and installed it ... I don't really like the "free" apps, coz there is no such thing as "free" ... most of these free apps are leaches that leave adverts and eat into my bandwidth. Thanks CR for sharing the info.


----------



## clicstudio (Oct 22, 2013)

*I can see it on my 1DX already...*

The system status display on the 4th "tool" menu clearly displays the release cycles...
Unfortunately, I already have ~142000 

YIKES!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: I can see it on my 1DX already...*



clicstudio said:


> The system status display on the 4th "tool" menu clearly displays the release cycles...
> Unfortunately, I already have ~142000



The 4th 'tool' menu of which app?


----------



## xvnm (Oct 22, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I don't really like the "free" apps, coz there is no such thing as "free" ... most of these free apps are leaches that leave adverts and eat into my bandwidth.



Wow, and now you just offended the entire open source developer community.

You have no idea how much open source software powers just about every piece of technology you use everyday. Even Microsoft and Apple make great use of open source technologies in both Windows, and Mac OS. This page, for instance, lists all the open source software used in Mac OS, and the same is true for iOS (iPhone, iPad): http://www.opensource.apple.com/release/mac-os-x-1084/

Use Android? 100% free and open source. I bet Canon uses a lot of open source tools to develop the firmware for its cameras, and probably parts of the firmware itself are based on open source projects.

It was very ignorant of you to say that most free software is a trojan horse, a scam.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 22, 2013)

xvnm said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really like the "free" apps, coz there is no such thing as "free" ... most of these free apps are leaches that leave adverts and eat into my bandwidth.
> ...


I don't know about "the entire open source developer community" being offended ... but you certainly seem to be offended. Yes I have used several Android devices and my current phone is a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 and I'm pretty well aware of open source. But it seems like you don't understand the difference between what is *most* *free* *apps* and the "entire open source developer community" ... BTW, I definitely did not say "scam" ... so hold your horses, take a deep breath and relax for a little while before jumping the gun.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 22, 2013)

What a neat little app ... connected the camera to my Mac, turned it on, opened the app this is the screen I got ... short, sweet and darned simple


----------



## blanddragon (Oct 22, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> xvnm said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...




Try Linux then talk to me about open source. Cult of MAC and Micro$ofties need no apply. YMMY


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 22, 2013)

blanddragon said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > xvnm said:
> ...


Currently running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my desktop PC at home, Windows 8 on a home laptop, Windows 7 at office laptop, OS X Mountain Lion 10.8.5 on a MBP & iMac at home (and downloading Mavericks as I type this message) … have tried 7 flavors of Linux in the past 9 years … I am well aware of "Linux" and "Open Source", so save your breath instead of immature kiddy name calling of Windows & Mac users and stick to the topic of this thread i.e "Mac app to check shutter actuations". But if you are hell bent on flashing your limp Linux tool, you'd be better served at a Suckx/Linux forum … you're barkin up the wrong tree here.


----------



## xvnm (Oct 23, 2013)

OK, now this is interesting.

I recently bought a brand new 650D (on sale) for my sister. I know I only took a single picture with the camera, yet it shows 73 actuations. "Well, maybe you didn't buy a brand new camera.", you say, "It's a 650D, after all".

Well, that's what I thought at first ("those Best Buy b*st*rds!"). But I also have a new 70D, which I bought the day it arrived at the store. They are a well-respected seller, I have no reason to believe my 70D may have been used before they sold it to me. Yet, I've shot 3192 pictures and 49 movies with it so far (3241 files in total), but the shutter counter says 3290.

Is it normal/expected/possible that cameras leave the factory with some actuations on them already? Quality assurance testing, maybe? What's your experience?


----------



## iKenndac (Oct 23, 2013)

xvnm said:


> Is it normal/expected/possible that cameras leave the factory with some actuations on them already? Quality assurance testing, maybe? What's your experience?



Yup. I'd actually be worried if my camera arrived without anyone bothering to see if it works! You can't buy a new car with 0 miles on the clock for similar reasons.


----------



## viggen61 (Oct 23, 2013)

I checked my 7D with this app last night. Over 60k activations! That's 20k a year so far...

The total reported by the app and the serial of the last photo taken on mine (e.g. the "-XXXX") differ about 25. Or maybe 1,025... Anyway, not enough that I worried about it, and many can be attributed to the few videos I've taken with it, which do NOT show up in the shutter count reported by the App (apparently Canon can actually access the number of "mirror activations", but not this app.).


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: I can see it on my 1DX already...*



neuroanatomist said:


> clicstudio said:
> 
> 
> > The system status display on the 4th "tool" menu clearly displays the release cycles...
> ...



The in camera menu system of the 1DX. Under system status. Mine is 122000 cycles.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: I can see it on my 1DX already...*



wockawocka said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > clicstudio said:
> ...



Of course. Silly me... Thanks!


----------



## alexturton (Oct 23, 2013)

wish I had this for my old 7d out of sheer curiosity. think it would have been over 300k.

my 5d3 @ 11k


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 24, 2013)

13.5k on my 3 year old 7
6k on my 18 month old t3i
M wouldn't give away it's secrets.

Video count would probably add a good few k to the 7 and the t3i.

All it really tells me is that I need to shoot more time lapse.


----------



## eml58 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: I can see it on my 1DX already...*



neuroanatomist said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Didn't realise this existed, Thanks Guys.

My 1Dx Bodies show 120,000 & 160,000 (Damn that 12fps) hope the 1Dxs comes out soon.


----------



## JohnUSA (Oct 24, 2013)

Worked for my 5D3. For video actuations we need to use Magic Lantern.


----------



## Harry Muff (Oct 24, 2013)

Bought it. Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## pwp (Oct 24, 2013)

Bought it today...sheesh the 5D3 is over 100k already. The app doesn't recognize the 1D4. 
I emailed support and got a prompt reply saying 1D4 will be added in the next update, very soon she promised. 

But do I _really _want to know? 

-pw


----------



## clicstudio (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I can see it on my 1DX already...*



neuroanatomist said:


> clicstudio said:
> 
> 
> > The system status display on the 4th "tool" menu clearly displays the release cycles...
> ...


on camera tool menu.


----------



## clicstudio (Oct 25, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> What a neat little app ... connected the camera to my Mac, turned it on, opened the app this is the screen I got ... short, sweet and darned simple


I guess you don't use your 5D3 much...


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> Bought it. Cheers for the heads up.



+1 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## RomainF (Oct 25, 2013)

Works perfectly. 
Really easier than the old way of processing, by paying 1.80 each time you wanna know your shutter count. 

141 000 for my 5D2. 

Thanks for the sharing.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 25, 2013)

clicstudio said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > What a neat little app ... connected the camera to my Mac, turned it on, opened the app this is the screen I got ... short, sweet and darned simple
> ...


I'm not a professional photographer, its a hobby ... plus I have 2 other cameras that I use ... on an average I make 50 images a day and 5D MK III accounts for around 21 of those ... I consider it not too bad for a hobbyist.


----------



## Shakarpix (Oct 26, 2013)

Has anybody tried this with a camera NOT on the supported list?? I have a 50D and it would be nice if it actually worked.


----------



## Harry Muff (Oct 26, 2013)

Finally tried it today and it does what it says on the box. Over 5,000 in a few months.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 26, 2013)

Shakarpix said:


> Has anybody tried this with a camera NOT on the supported list?? I have a 50D and it would be nice if it actually worked.


That is neat


----------



## johnb (Oct 26, 2013)

I've also got a 50D and, rather dimly, bought the App without checking the list of supported cameras. When I tried it, it didn't work. Surprise surprise. Finding the 50D wasn't supported, I contacted the app website, Dire Studio, and asked if they had any plans to support the 50D retrospectively. Apparently they have but need some beta testing. I'm going to have a go at helping out. I'm sure they would be glad to hear from other 50D owners who'd also like to help.


----------



## arbitrage (Oct 26, 2013)

The app appears to work fine. I used it on my 7D, 5D2, 5D3 and 1DX. However, since my 1DX is fairly new, I know the exact count from looking at my file name sequence. This app is underestimating by about 1000 shots. However, even the built in shutter count on the 1DX is not reading properly. My real file count is 4400, the app reports around 3500 and the 1DX menu shows <4000 so obviously even the internal count isn't right and that is what the program reads. However, as a general measure it seems to be fairly accurate probably reading the camera correctly but it seems the camera itself doesn't store the data accurately.


----------



## JohnUSA (Oct 26, 2013)

johnb said:


> I've also got a 50D and, rather dimly, bought the App without checking the list of supported cameras. When I tried it, it didn't work. Surprise surprise. Finding the 50D wasn't supported, I contacted the app website, Dire Studio, and asked if they had any plans to support the 50D retrospectively. Apparently they have but need some beta testing. I'm going to have a go at helping out. I'm sure they would be glad to hear from other 50D owners who'd also like to help.



I also requested 50D support to them on another forum... so it looks like they are aware of the 50D interest.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 26, 2013)

I tried my M, didn't work, didn't expect it to so not disapointed.


----------



## Shakarpix (Oct 27, 2013)

johnb said:


> I've also got a 50D and, rather dimly, bought the App without checking the list of supported cameras. When I tried it, it didn't work. Surprise surprise. Finding the 50D wasn't supported, I contacted the app website, Dire Studio, and asked if they had any plans to support the 50D retrospectively. Apparently they have but need some beta testing. I'm going to have a go at helping out. I'm sure they would be glad to hear from other 50D owners who'd also like to help.



Glad to hear there's a few other 50D users wanting support. I know a few people that would like it too. I'll shoot them an email so they know there's more interest.


----------



## JorritJ (Oct 27, 2013)

Patrick said:


> Is there a similar app for the android platform? Would be useful when looking at a 2nd hard camera!
> TIA



DSLR Controller ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.dslrcontroller ) can read the shutter count as well, it's listed under options -> camera information


----------



## JorritJ (Oct 27, 2013)

Shakarpix said:


> Glad to hear there's a few other 50D users wanting support. I know a few people that would like it too. I'll shoot them an email so they know there's more interest.



It's kind-of strange they don't support the 50D, as I know for a fact the code to check this value is identical to the code you use to check it on a lot of other EOS cameras ...


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 28, 2013)

Cool


----------



## AgnesL (Nov 1, 2013)

arbitrage said:


> The app appears to work fine. I used it on my 7D, 5D2, 5D3 and 1DX. However, since my 1DX is fairly new, I know the exact count from looking at my file name sequence. This app is underestimating by about 1000 shots. However, even the built in shutter count on the 1DX is not reading properly. My real file count is 4400, the app reports around 3500 and the 1DX menu shows <4000 so obviously even the internal count isn't right and that is what the program reads. However, as a general measure it seems to be fairly accurate probably reading the camera correctly but it seems the camera itself doesn't store the data accurately.



Hi, 

The cause of your shutter count discrepancy is how Canon's firmware counts actuations. There are two numbers: a non-volatile count and a session (volatile) count (a session is the time interval between power-offs). What we display is the non-volatile count. When you power on the camera the session count is zeroed. It is incremented during the session and added to the non-volatile count when you turn the power off. If power gets cut abruptly, then the camera fails to do a proper shutdown and will not add the session count to the non-volatile count - resulting in "missing" shots.

When you remove the battery the first thing the camera does after detecting that the battery door is open is to shut itself down properly. The time it takes to fully open the door is usually enough for the shutdown. So it's hard to cause an abrupt power cut this way. But when the battery runs too low during shooting, it might not provide enough power for a proper shutdown. Or the easiest way to reproduce this phenomenon is to power the camera with a DC adapter and just pull the plug.

Hope that this clarifies the situation.

Cheers, 
Agnes

Disclosure: we are the developers behind the app


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 1, 2013)

AgnesL said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > The app appears to work fine. I used it on my 7D, 5D2, 5D3 and 1DX. However, since my 1DX is fairly new, I know the exact count from looking at my file name sequence. This app is underestimating by about 1000 shots. However, even the built in shutter count on the 1DX is not reading properly. My real file count is 4400, the app reports around 3500 and the 1DX menu shows <4000 so obviously even the internal count isn't right and that is what the program reads. However, as a general measure it seems to be fairly accurate probably reading the camera correctly but it seems the camera itself doesn't store the data accurately.
> ...


Interesting info ... thanks for sharing.


----------



## AgnesL (Nov 7, 2013)

Exclusive sneak peek for CanonRumors Readers!
Yes, version 1.1 of ShutterCount will support the Canon 50D.
It has been submitted to Apple for review 

Cheers, 
Agnes


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 7, 2013)

AgnesL said:


> Exclusive sneak peek for CanonRumors Readers!
> Yes, version 1.1 of ShutterCount will support the Canon 50D.
> It has been submitted to Apple for review
> 
> ...



What about the m?

Cheers


----------



## AgnesL (Nov 7, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> AgnesL said:
> 
> 
> > Exclusive sneak peek for CanonRumors Readers!
> ...


----------



## Dukinald (Nov 7, 2013)

AgnesL said:


> Exclusive sneak peek for CanonRumors Readers!
> Yes, version 1.1 of ShutterCount will support the Canon 50D.
> It has been submitted to Apple for review
> 
> ...



Curious. Where does the app get the "Owner name" info ? I have captured my name in camera (as Author) but it does not show in the app.


----------



## Dukinald (Nov 7, 2013)

iKenndac said:


> xvnm said:
> 
> 
> > Is it normal/expected/possible that cameras leave the factory with some actuations on them already? Quality assurance testing, maybe? What's your experience?
> ...



This kinda makes sense.

So if I bought refurbished, I should expect the app to report actuations even if the in camera counter says 0? I've always thought the in camera counter was like an odometer in a car but I guess canon can always reset it.


----------



## AgnesL (Nov 7, 2013)

Dukinald said:


> AgnesL said:
> 
> 
> > Exclusive sneak peek for CanonRumors Readers!
> ...




Please check this page: http://www.direstudio.com/shuttercount/faq


----------



## AgnesL (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi All, 

The new version of the app is available. You asked, we added the following cameras: 1D Mark IV, 50D and 550D/Rebel T2i/Kiss X4.

Cheers,


----------



## Shakarpix (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks AgnesL! I'll be ordering almost immediately! ;D


----------



## johnb (Nov 15, 2013)

I've just updated my version 1.0 to version 1.1 (a free upgrade via the App Store) and it now works like a dream with my 50D.

Thanks ever so Agnes and Laszlo for developing a really useful (and very reasonably priced) application.


----------



## kennephoto (Nov 18, 2013)

Is my shuttercount.com as accurate as this app? Or does this app do more than my shuttercount.com?


----------



## WillThompson (Nov 18, 2013)

AgnesL said:


> When you remove the battery the first thing the camera does after detecting that the battery door is open is to shut itself down properly.



Battery door? 1DX what battery door or any other real camera "1D series"???


----------



## AgnesL (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi All, 

I am happily inform you that our ShutterCount app is now available for Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8 and Windows 8.1 users.
The Windows version can be purchased directly from the app's page: http://www.direstudio.com/shuttercount

Cheers, 
Agnes


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 19, 2014)

For those of you who own FoCal (any version), it includes a feature to show you shutter count. It seems like a lot of people don't know about it, so I thought I'd share. Here's the info on it:
http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/tests/camera-information/


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi iKenndac. 
Actually it is more likely true that you can't buy a new car with zero miles because it was delivered to a different dealer, but because you selected skybluepink with aircon and a spare wheel not a tube of gunge it had to be driven by an uncaring delivery oik whose only interest was how fast he could get it to your dealer and get home! Sorry to burst yer bubble on that one! 

Cheers, Graham. 



iKenndac said:


> You can't buy a new car with 0 miles on the clock for similar reasons.


----------

